# Foothill Flyers Spooky Halloween Ride October 19th 5:30pm



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2019)

Rattle those chains, tighten the grip on your souls....and get ready for the 4th Annual Foothill Flyers Halloween Ride... Saturday, October 19th. This will be our last night ride of the year. In keeping with the season, ride your black, scariest or crustiest bike. Also hoping some will dress up and wear the costume of their choice. Meet up at Library Park at 5:30pm and head out by 6:30. Bring your lights, spooky attire and accessories. See you there....If you dare!!!!

Those that didn't make it last 3 years missed out! Don't make the same mistake ......or you may pay the ultimate price...MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2019)

BUMP! See you tomorrow night...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2019)

See you there...

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2019)

We are coming unless another crane falls on the 210 freeway.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm not coming unless a crane falls on my work in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2019)

Lol now thats funny,ill miss ya tonight!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 19, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Lol now thats funny,ill miss ya tonight!



Enough with the likes and misses, I'm counting on you boys showing up with a CAT.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2019)

I think this is my favorite FF ride! We even freaked out some Monorovia PD posted up just inside the cemetery gates. Thanks to those who came out. See you next year...


----------

